# Bettas and Fluval Stratum Substrate



## ddrfreak_tung (Sep 6, 2010)

I keep my Betta in my main display tank and the substrate is stratum, he seems content.


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

I've never had a betta dig. Should be fine.


----------



## Vic (Jan 23, 2011)

I keep mine in fluval stratum, no problems


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Well I have a nutty betta. In my Nano, I habe a pc of cholla that has a root, looks like a little tree stump about 5" diameter at the base. He hang out in it like the Kebbler elf. Lately, I keep finding little piles of MTS around the larger holes. I think he's rolling around in there like a little pig in a wallow.

But, it is his nano. The plants look good, he looks good...I can live with a little dirt on the sand cap.


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

Can sand actually stay on top of fluval stratum? I'd have thought that it would work it's way to the bottom.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Nope. Sand's gonna work its way beneath it. 

You shouldn't worry about Fluval Stratum with a Betta.


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

*sigh* That stratum stuff is ANNOYING to plant in! Everything keeps popping out of it. I think I hate it.

*grumble*


----------

